# T-Money's 2018 Trial and Error Journal. Mostly Error.



## T-Money (Aug 27, 2018)

Copy/paste from a txt file:
April - 4 bags of Milo
July 1 - 4 bags of Milo @14.6 lbs/TSF (11.5 on spreader)
July 3 - Spot kill weeds in front yard with the red Bayer stuff
July 7 - Switch to highest setting on mower (3.25 - 3.5 in)
July 7 - Propiconazole 14.3(Patch Pro) @ 3.6 oz/TSF
July 7 - Heritage G @ approx. 1.6 lbs/TSF
July 9 - Spot kill weeds in back yard with red Bayer stuff
July 22 - Soil Sample. Low pH (5.89), N, K, Fe
July 30 - 80 pounds of powdered calcitic lime (approx. 10lb/TSF) in new spreader. Set it at 1 and did two passes
July 30 - 25 pounds of old Scotts Green Max 26-0-2. Intended 19 pounds (3 on spreader). Got .75lb/TSF N and .06lb/TSF K
Aug 25 - Treat zone 1 with 1.8oz (1.2oz/TSF) Eagle and .75oz(0.5oz/TSF) Sedgehammer - Heavy rains the last two weeks with heat inbetween. Brown patch coming back and closer to sidewalk this time.
Aug 26 - 9oz/TSF Air-8 and 6oz/TSF RGS all zones, 3.8lbs Heritage G in zone 1 (2.9lbs/TSF spreader a little too low, intended 3lbs/TSF) Some K, too lazy to figure out how much
Aug 26 - 20 pounds of Bayer Complete Insect Killer (.15% Inidacloprid, .05% Beta-Cyfluthrin) 2.3lbs/TSF (grubs near the xfmr in the back yard)
Aug 26 - 14.3 pounds of 30-0-3 Urea from Menards (mixed with insect stuff - walk spreader @ 5 was perfect) .5lbs/TSF N and .05lbs/TSF K
Aug 27 - Take mow back down one notch (~2.5") the taller mow is causing grief
Aug 31 - Mowed last night, dethatched today and bagged it
Sep 4 - Lots and lots of rain this weekend. 7 pounds of 30-0-3 Urea from Menards (2.25 on spreader, too low) .25lbs/TSF N and .025lbs/TSF K
Sep 9 - 9.6 pounds of 30-0-3 (3.5 on spreader, still too low) .33lbs/TSF N and .03lbs/TSF K. Hand pulled weeds yesterday.


----------



## T-Money (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## T-Money (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## T-Money (Aug 27, 2018)

Decided to keep this one going so I can find the history.
*2019*
Had quite a bit of snow this year, and very cold temperatures. Lots of sand and matted grass near the street.

March 20 (approx.) - Last of the snow is gone. Used pull rake to clean up front yard and stand the grass back up.
April 8 - First mow! It's starting to green up, but the mow was essentially to clean up garbage. Mowed @ 4 setting
April 9 - Used new tank sprayer to put down 46g of prodiamine in about 12 gallons of water.
May 18 - Leftover Bayer advanced 3-way, 4oz/tsf RGS, 46g Prodiamine. Bioadvanced insect killer about ten pounds total. Setting 1 on pull behind was closing up. 144 pounds of Ideal organic from Menards. .7lb/tsf N.


----------

